# Tecumseh 6.5 hp unable to start



## sickafoose (Mar 25, 2010)

Tecumseh 6.5 hp self propelled walk behind unable to start. Was running fine and could not start mower after sharpening blade. When pulling on starter rope, something locks and yanks rope right out of my hand. If I remove spark plug it does not have this resistance. Thank you for any help.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

You most likely did not get the blade tight enough. A loose blade will do just as you describe.


----------



## sickafoose (Mar 25, 2010)

I noticed that when I tighten blade very tight and attempt to start it 'kicks back' again and blade is falling off it is so loose. Thanks


----------



## sickafoose (Mar 25, 2010)

*Loose blade*

I noticed that when I tightened blade as tight as I can and attempt to start it 'kicks back' again and blade is completely loose again. Seems very weird to me and I have never seen this before. Thank you.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Mower blade acts as a counter balance for the engine. The ignition on these engines is set slightly advanced (meaning the spark plug fires before top dead center) and requires the extra inertia of the spinning blade when starting, to keep the engine from firing over backwards. A loose blade will not carry the engine over when it fires and the engine will kick back, this can cause the flywheel key to shear, and then even with a tight blade it may continue to kick back.


----------



## sickafoose (Mar 25, 2010)

Thank you very much for your help.


----------

